# Advice on purchase: trek 700 multitrack hybrid



## guavatino (Jul 22, 2007)

Yo roadbikereview, 

Can anyone help me determine if this bike is really the trek 700 hybrid that it is advertised as and the production year? I tried to google it myself but I don't get any pictures with the same trim. Also, if this is a good deal at $150.

Also any tips on spotting damage or if it's stolen when I go see it?

Thanks in advance

All the guy says is: "Trek 700 hybrid/multi-track for 55 and up"


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

really hard to tell from those pics!
I'd look at the last 5 or so years of trek catalogs at trek.com or http://www.vintage-trek.com/TrekBrochures.htm
to see if the color matches up.

it does look like a trek. I'd ask for better pics & some info on components spec to see if it matches with the catalogs.

don't look a ting like my 1990 750


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

are you sure its not a 7000. it looks like a couple years old


----------

